# Was wäre euch lieber?



## thetrue (8. September 2006)

`Hallo,
sagen wir mal ihr sucht ein hosting angebot ...

findet auch das was ihr wollt, z.B.:
 500 MB Space 500 GB Traffic etc ...

nun steht unten die preise:

12 Monate Laufzeit:

 1. 1,50 € / MOnat + 29 € einrichtungsgebühr
oder 2. 3.50 € / Monat ohne gebühr

was wäre euch lieber? was würdet ihr bestellen 1 oder 2 ?

mfg thetrue


----------



## Navy (8. September 2006)

Überleg wie lange Du das Angebot nutzen willst und rechne es Dir selber aus.

Mach ein Spiel draus und mach das Ganze auf Zeit. Danach stellst Du beide Angebote anhand ihrer Graphen gegenüber und berechnest den Schnittpunkt.

Mathe kann auch Spaß machen.


----------



## Julian Maicher (8. September 2006)

Kommt drauf an:

```
Angebot 1:
(1,50 € * 12 Monate) + 29 € = 47 € im ersten Jahr
(1,50 € * 12 Monate = 18 € in den Folgejahren

Angebot 2:
3,50 € * 12 Monate = 42 € jedes Jahr

Nach 2 Jahre insgesamt bezahlt:
Angebot 1: 18 € + 47 € = 65 €
Angebot 2: 42 € + 42 € = 84 €
```
Nutze ich das Angebot nur 1 Jahr, nehme ich Angebot 2 und spare 5 €!
Nutze ich das Angebot mehr als 1 Jahre, nehme ich natürlich Angebot 1.

Also lieber sehe ich ganz klar Angebot 1, weil ich mir nicht nur für ein Jahr einen Webserver anmiete.


----------



## thetrue (8. September 2006)

nja du sollst das net mathematisch sehen ^^


----------



## Maik (8. September 2006)

Wie soll man die angebotenen Konditionen denn sonst sehen bzw. vergleichen, wenn nicht mathematisch?


----------

